# What's Your Favorite Kind of Apple?



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2014)

Our favorites are Pink Ladys, and second are Braeburn.  These two have a slight tart taste and not too sweet.  Third place would be Granny Smith.  How about you, what's your favorite apple? :apple:


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 16, 2014)

Red delicious
View attachment 7779


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2014)

MacIntosh all the way.:sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2014)

Sweet to Tart, #1 is sweetest...

1. Fuji
2. Gala
3. Jonagold
4. Cameo
5. Red Prince & Jonathan
6. Red Delicious
7. Honey Crisp
8. Rome
9. Mcintosh
10. Braeburn
11. Pink Lady
12. Granny Smith


----------



## Lon (Jun 16, 2014)

_ love every kind but Braeburn is my favorite_


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2014)

Baldwin, Gala, Golden delicious, and Granny Smith.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 21, 2014)

I most often buy Gala. Braeburn, Fuji, and Pink Lady are also good.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry The devil made me do it


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2014)

...could be worse...


----------

